# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Как получить галочку в TikTok

## Lara

В профилях многих брендов и популярных личностей можно увидеть значок в виде галочки. Это означает, что данный аккаунт прошел верификацию, другими словами, проверку администрацией, и считается подлинным. 

Как получить галочку в TikTok на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] описано подробно, ознакомьтесь.

----------

